# SHRIMP WITH SHELL ON



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

Just seems like they cant get their teeth onto the shrimp with the shell on, they are leaving the shell on the bottom of the tank, will they eventually grow into this? and be able to take the whole shrimp with shell on


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

monstermatt said:


> Just seems like they cant get their teeth onto the shrimp with the shell on, they are leaving the shell on the bottom of the tank, will they eventually grow into this? and be able to take the whole shrimp with shell on


Size of the P's? and was it a frozen shrimp? did you thaw?


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I fed mine some with the shell on when they were a little over 3". They didn't have a problem biting through it, they just left a lot of the shell behind and it was a pain to clean up. Remember to thaw thoroughly in the fridge or under cold running water.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

it comes with size a adult will have no problem because they have a bigger and stronger jaw while little ones are still growing

once in a while my 7-8 inchers will eat a shell on shrimp (head and tail removed though)
sometimes if the shell is too tough the juvies will eat the shrimps stomach and then the interior just leaving the outside shell

eventually (my guess is sometime after 4-5inches) they will outgrow it and be fine with it


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I take the shell off... My p's have never ate a shrimp's shell... they just leave it there..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

You can take the shell off ! Try feeding different things also


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i fed em without the shell for a while but the shell supposedly has beta-carotene in it , so im thinking it would be more advantageous nutritionally for em to eat the shell


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

If they're hungry enough they'll eat it with the shell on. Mine are about 6" and a big shrimp is gone in 3 chomps. How often are you feeding them and how big are they?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

my 3" piranhas eat the shrimp with the shell on only thing is they always leave behind the tail part and i have to fish it out later.


----------

